# No symptoms



## melanie_1983 (Apr 14, 2006)

hi to you lovely midwifes for the second time this week 

I'm a little worried. i haven't really been getting any pregnancy symptoms for the last few days. i read that when your pregnancy symptoms go away it could mean a m/c. i've started to panic although i am trying not to. is this normal, or should i go and see my G.P

Thanks for everything
melanie xx


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

pregnancy symptoms come and go. Probably as you read this you will be feeling as sick as a dog and wished you'd never asked the question.

Some people do lose the symptoms of pregnancy when the placenta takes over the job of your hormones and this happens anytime from 10 weeks

I think you need to feel good that you are feeling so well

Take care x


----------

